# Charity Fashion Show Dresses (BCBG and Diane von Furstenberg!)



## ette (Jan 14, 2007)

l


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 15, 2007)

that bcbg dress is damn amazing


----------



## aziza (Feb 15, 2007)

Oohhh... I love both but I must admit that the BCBG dress is just plain gorgeousness!


----------



## User34 (Feb 15, 2007)

I LOVEEEEEE DVF.. but that BCBG dress is .. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 15, 2007)

oh my gawd the bcbg dress!!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

That last dress =


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 17, 2007)

I tried on that BCBG dress this past week and I must say you look much more beautiful in it! I look pregnant in it! haha =)


----------

